
DraftKings and FanDuel to Merge - coloneltcb
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/draftkings-fanduel-merge-dan-primack?published=t
======
dildo_fingers
To make one giant shitty company!!!

~~~
jpindar
This is a useless comment unless you tell us what you don't like about them.

